# Ugliest Seat Award Goes Too....



## partsguy (Jun 10, 2016)

"Gee, daddy! Look at that big ugly thing!"
"That reminds me I gotta call your mother tonight." - Jackie Gleason "Smokey & the Bandit II"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Blu...719601?hash=item5687ee28b1:g:WWUAAOxyONBSXn0J


----------



## XBPete (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm blind!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 10, 2016)

XBPete said:


> I'm blind!


----------



## XBPete (Jun 10, 2016)

partsguy said:


>




lololol..." I told you not to use the Lifebouy..."

yup, the shades would most certainly help,, designer said... " My soul got psychedelicized..."


----------

